# Did you have an internal scan just before IUI insem?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Thinking of trying IUI again - it has worked once and first time hoping it will again. 

The thing is the first time I am sure I had a scan to make sure everything was ok went on to get a BFP, when I had IUI the second time she did not scan me even though I was 100% sure I had already ovulated. 

Question is - do you get scanned before IUI?? 

Thanks in advance all

Carrie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi carrie,

when i had IUI they scanned me 2 days before insemination to check size of follices, i was not re-scanned on the day of insemination. I think they were spot on timing wise for 2 of the IUI's, the other i don't think i ovulated when they thought i was going to(but was on clomid and no trigger shot, others were with injections and a trigger shot).

Good luck with what you decide to do.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Carrie

I was scanned before both of my IUI inseminations but I think this was only becuase they wanted to check the thickness of my womb lining.

Cal x


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought they either rely on you using ovulation test or on HCG injection. In both cases they have about 24 hours to do IUI.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Carrie, 

I had my iuis at the Cromwell in Swansea and they didn't scan me before basting.

They also time it for 36 hours post HCG jab

Good luck

Murtle
xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks all, 

Murtle, thats were I am attending - I think they are fab there! 

Carrie


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I wasn't scanned just before basting. On the 1st was scanned 2 days before IUI & insem within 36 hours, on the 2nd scanned the about 24 hours before basting .


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I am having DIUI and have only had 1 go (BFN) but they did not scan before insemination, though they said they might this time as at my day 10 scan my lining was 5mm. This time I am taking aspirin (child's dose), apparantly that can help to thicken lining. 
Tiny


----------

